# Tree felling with nests in



## Acrophylla (Apr 16, 2008)

I was alarmed to see a large tree being felled yesterday which had several large nests in it. The neighbouring trees also have large messy nests in with big birds nearby- I'm not sure what type they are. This was in someone's garden. I thought it was illegal to fell a tree with birds nesting in it- does anyone know more?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

It is illegal, but are you sure that they aren't rook nests left from last year or squirrel dreys

The RSPB: Advice: Can I cut down a tree that blackbirds have started nesting in?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

That's so sad!!
I don't like trees being felled and when they have nests in that's even worse!!
I hope there were no babies in the nests.
Some people can be so selfish and thoughtless


----------

